# Angelfish Problems



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i'm lost on this one... i had this problem once before with my other angel this time it's worse

so this all started with a small white pimple about 5 days ago (note this is not ich) which turned into 7 different size dots all on his face.. it did not effect any other fish (only angels) at the time my other had it too.. 

i did what i did last time (last time it fixed it) and did daily water changes on both tanks.. one cleared up.. the other didnt.. the angel who had 7 dots wasnt eating and was quite lathargic he wasnt even comming to me when i approached.. 

i since then have been medicating with melafix (a friend told me it's probably bacterial) and continuing daily water changes..i've been medicating about 4 days.. his face has cleared up. he only has 2 very small dots now.. and he's more active.. but he's still not eating.

he was fat to begin with so he dosnt look like he's starving.. but i'm worried about him.. he does respond to my voice again but he seems to be very sad when he looks at me.

someone please help.. my angels mean so much to me.. someone please give me an answer


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

it could be something called pepper disease I think tats what its called, are the spots a little yellow?


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

no.. they arnt.. there white but diffrent sizes and only on the face of the angelfish.. i know that angelfish are prone to the lateral line diseases.. apparently there is more than one.. does anyone know if it could be one of the other ones.. and if so which one.. am doing alright treating with antibacterial meds?


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

are they around the mouth and fuzzy like fungus infection?


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

no it's not fungus.. i know what that looks like and my water is very clean


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

well, ive been looking in my disease book.. external diseases that cause spots are:
ich, velvet disease, mouth fungus(not a fungal disease, caused by bacteria)


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

alliecat420 said:


> ... someone please help.. my angels mean so much to me.. someone please give me an answer


a4:

I do not believe that I can provide an answer (photographs would help here) but I can say what I would do if this were happening to me:

Please refer to 
*Ich Fighting - West Texas Style*

TR


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i thought of the salt and heat treatment too.. but i have cories in that tank.. and i dont have a large enough quarentine tank to move him.. i was told cories couldent do salt.. i salted their tank slightly.. but not nearly enugh to make a diffrence.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

UPDATE!! he went for some food this morning.. yesterday was the last day of treatment.. i'll be doing a water change after work today.. but a few dots are still there.. should i treat him for another week?


----------

